

JSAwesome : JSON to HTML markup quickly - morbidkk
http://vandev.com/2008/4/22/jsawesome

======
nirmal
I was hoping this could be used for marking up return values to JSON callbacks
that are so common in JS apis.

~~~
morbidkk
ohh and I forgot about this <http://goessner.net/articles/jsont/>

~~~
nirmal
That's cool, it wasn't what I was really looking for. I wrote something
<http://nirmalpatel.com/json2html> that takes any random JSON object and turns
it into semantically meaningful markup that's easy to style using CSS.

Check it out, my site has an example of me styling my tweet list.

